# اقمشه راقيه وفخمه



## ألضياء (4 مارس 2020)

*

اقمشه شيفون فخمه وراقيه شغل يد مع احجار كريمه
اربعه متر قماش 2 متر شغل والخلف وردات بوتي بوتي
السعر : 550 درهم

 التواصل : 00971529002770
















































​*


----------

